#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Thinking about a visit to Cambo

## boringbkk

Is it worth flying into PP for a day or two and then traveling on to SR, or should I just skip PP and fly straight to SR?

How long is needed in SR assuming I want to devote at least 2 days to temples?

What's the SR nightlife like? Pubs/clubs/hostess bars/KTV???

----------


## KEVIN2008



----------


## khmen

SR nightlife is pretty shit. Pub Street is a shit tourist strip and that's about as lively as it gets.

If you want nightlife PP is a much better bet. 

Personally I'd fly into SR first, see the temples, then head to PP for a bit of a tear up.

----------


## boringbkk

> SR nightlife is pretty shit. Pub Street is a shit tourist strip and that's about as lively as it gets.
> 
> If you want nightlife PP is a much better bet. 
> 
> Personally I'd fly into SR first, see the temples, then head to PP for a bit of a tear up.


Yep. I figured SR nightlife was more or less the same as Khao San or Chiang Mai or whatever. Not my scene really but some cheap beer and happy pizza should keep me content for a couple nights while I do the temple stuff during the day.

Can anyone suggest a place to stay in SR? Looking for $25/night or less. 

Planned on hitting PP after a few days in SR. Is the bus that bad? Should I spend the extra money on a flight?

----------


## Baas Babelaas

SR nightlife is good. Someone mentioned the abundance of hot young backpackers.

Three days is good. PP and Sihanoukville are shitholes, full stop.

----------


## Phuketrichard

i like SR but than i enjoy the temples, countryside and people,  i would take the 3 day temple pass an than another day to visit a village on the lake and a walk around the town.
dont care much for pub street at all as it is Khao san road with older people.

PP has plenty of nightlife and i enjoyed living there for  a year but no more,

SHV,  islands nice, the rest of it including the locals and older expats that make it their home are........

for me i have started enjoying Kep BUT there is ZERO nightlife , Kampot has some

for $25 /night check out booking.com.  I spend only $15 and get a good aircon room  with wifi./cable tv

----------


## Occidental Tourist

BoringBKK, I was also bored of Bangkok so am currently visiting Myanmar. But back to Siem Reap, which rhymes with "Read em and weep". The ancient Khmer temples around that parched town are fantastic! Two winters ago, I stayed at Angkor Jin [sp?] Hotel for about 15 bucks a night. There were more Gekkos on the wall than tourists but I didn't mind. Walked down red dirt road very morning for my coffee at a place where a local pointed out that that was only joint with a dish washer. A few doors away from Hotel was a brand-new Spa where I got special price for being very first customer. All the masseuses wear nametags (#9 was an over-achiever). Devote at least 3 days to temples. Hell, Angkor Wat is so huge (World's most expansive) that it'd take a week to absorb it.

----------


## Iceman123

> SR nightlife is pretty shit. Pub Street is a shit tourist strip and that's about as lively as it gets.
> 
> If you want nightlife PP is a much better bet. 
> 
> Personally I'd fly into SR first, see the temples, then head to PP for a bit of a tear up.


I agree with Khmen, I only spent one full day at Angkor Wat, I had seen enough.
The night life in SR was crap. PP was much better imo.
The bus trip was not too bad as I remember.
I also visited Snooky and enjoyed it - I stayed in the Sokka beach resort - very good.

----------


## Dillinger

im not a temple fan but I still rate Siem Reap far superior to the sleaze hole that is Phnom Penh

----------


## can123

I would advise just being content with going to B. Plenty of S to be had , lots of 
WC and Rhum Babas are available if you ask the front desk.

----------


## shaggersback

We have stayed at the Reaksmey Chanreas   in siem reap. Small , boutique place with a restaurant/ bar streetside. Nice pool , central location walking distance to everything.
Really enjoyed the stay there was very clean and quiet.
Just had some friends return they paid 34usd a night high season.
Can't recommend this place enough.
Locals are quite friendly there and food is excellent in SR. Enjoy mate.

----------


## blockhead

SR is good for a couple of nights, nightlife is very ordinary though. Fly to PP for some fun, it's a bit shitty if you don't know it but a lot of fun of you do. I was back in December and luckily speak Khmer and I have never know the girls to be friendlier or lovelier. It's a small city especially the are we frequent, the beer is cheap as are hotels. Heaps of good restaurants and many bars all within walking distance, but it's not Thailand. No good massages or go gos but the girls are not pushy and easily satisfied. Sihanoukville is a bit shitty, take a girl down there. They all want to go and will love you forever. Quite easy to fly around now and avoid the awful roads. Or spend $50 on a taxi to the beach, it's a fun trip.

----------


## shaggersback

Onya blockhead. 
I like cambo and have enjoyed my stays there tho was always with a crowd of mates.
Will check it out on the lonely over songkran am looking FWD to it.

----------


## Luigi

^^ Almost like being in Thailand 25 yrs ago innit.

----------


## Luigi

Fok it, I'm going back to Cambo for a few weeks.  :Smile:

----------


## shaggersback

Well Lou if you can ziptie the gonads for 42 daze perhaps we can hook up and u can give me a few tips on making my penis appear to be a swizzle stick for the cambo girls spit swapping thread.

----------


## shaggersback

^^ I'm not fucking shy. @_@

----------


## Neo

Quite liked Siam Riep... sitting on the balcony of one of the colonial buildings on the high street, overlooking the evening crowd... no hawkers, no hustlers, good quality food, nice decor and company if you wanted it, a little bit of Europe in SEA. The temples were the highlight, but two days was enough. PP was a fucking toilet, very basic and mostly filthy, the birds were rough as fuck as were the pissed up yocals that didn't get out the village often enough. 
The bus ride was simply dangerous and made Thai driving look civilized. If a flight is an option take it, we all got to go sometime but wrapped in the wreckage of a minibus slammed into a tree in Cambodia is not how you want to be remembered.

----------


## shaggersback

The in flight and arrival paperwork  to get into SR is quite time consuming so have a pen handy and if possible have some usd on you to save lining up at the Atm.  Someone will know how much it is .. 10- 30usd.
Thais don't pay.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Agree with Neo, fly to SR, but don't use Angkor Air; we only had two flights, one got delayed and the other cancelled - no notice given.

There is another newish airline that flies once a day, quite early but reliable and cheaper than Angkor. Can't remember the name but I think it begins with a B.

I skipped Angkor Wat for another time and went to Koh Kor, Beng Melea and Preah Vihear. A long day but absolutely bloody worth it and I found Cambodians to be much nicer than Thais and seemingly more appreciative of what tourists contribute to their lives.

Whether it's anything to do with pretty well starting from scratch in 1979 I don't know.

Bloody landmines everywhere though, apparently, so if you want to go off the beaten track do it with an experienced guide  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Got it: Bassaka Air, which apparently is a JV between Naga Casino Co. and the Chinese govt. The planes look new.




> Bassaka Air
> Bassaka Air is a relative newcomer in Cambodian airspace and has quickly driven the prices for Phnom Penh to Siem Reap flights. Flights on Bassaka Air start at just $19, and even the high-priced ones are less than $50.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Quite liked Siam Riep... sitting on the balcony of one of the colonial buildings on the high street, overlooking the evening crowd... no hawkers, no hustlers, good quality food, nice decor and company if you wanted it, a little bit of Europe in SEA. The temples were the highlight, but two days was enough. PP was a fucking toilet, very basic and mostly filthy, the birds were rough as fuck as were the pissed up yocals that didn't get out the village often enough. 
> The bus ride was simply dangerous and made Thai driving look civilized. If a flight is an option take it, we all got to go sometime but wrapped in the wreckage of a minibus slammed into a tree in Cambodia is not how you want to be remembered.


 PP is good for a visit to the killing fields and that's about it.  
I didn't find the bus trip from PP to Siam Riep that bad to be honest. You get a big comfortable bus if you do it privately and you get to see a bit more of the country.

----------


## blockhead

Bassaka planes are new. They are the shit Chinese manufactured plane that they cant sell so they give them away. Despite US engines and avionics they are not certified by real countries and will probably start crashing soon.
Neo must have gone to the wrong places, most girls in the bars are really nice. But GSM is rough as fuck. Even the Cyrcee girls are nice despite being overused.
Most girls not hardened and professional like Thailand and very few tatoos.
I will be back in 5 weeks on the pension-yahoo!

----------

